# Intrested in fly fishing



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey guys I'm in intrested in fly fishing for reds and possibly flounder in the marsh. Not really sure what I need to start. Been researching on YouTube a bit. I ordered a sage spectrum c reel and a orvis Clearwater saltwater reel. 8wt. But what line and what is backing? And what leaders?

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I havenâ€™t cast that specific 8 weight. Maybe someone that has will pipe up with some lines they like with that rod. In general, I like redfish, flounder, marsh type of fishing fly to have slightly overweight, shorter heads. Rio redfish line has a 37â€™ head and SAâ€™s redfish mastery line has a 31â€™ head. Both are a little over the 210 grain standard for an 8 weight line. 

Longer, lighter head lines are really meant for longer distances, distances that really donâ€™t come into play in the typical marsh stalk and shoot. 

Backing, Iâ€™ve been using old spools of 30 or 40# power pro or sufix braid I had from my baitcasting reel refills. They do make dedicated Dacron fly line backing. Upper slots will get into the backing, but not all that far so you donâ€™t need a ton, just enough to fill the reel. 

Leaders, they make premade extruded tapered leaders. I have always enjoyed making my own. You can do either, buy them or make your own. 

I make mine out of fluorocarbon. With 8 weight line, I use about 5-6 feet of 40# for the leader butt. That gets a perfection loop tied on one end and looped to the welded loop in the fly line. Maybe 2â€™ of 30# blood knotted to the 40#, another 2â€™ feet of 20#, then 2-3 feet of 15#. 

Thereâ€™s a lot of ways to do these. Mine tend to run longer at 11-12 feet, 9-10 feet is maybe more the norm. 

Know that there are plenty of variants, options, opinions, tastes that come into play and there are many ways to skin this leader cat. Some like only nylon monofilament for leaders. I doubt the fish even care which get used. I have a long relationship with fluorocarbon going way back into before Flyrodding so I have a level of trust and confidence with that material. 

If you are able to advance a crustacean looking something out 40 feet or so to within 6 foot circle type of accuracy, you will get a redfish to eat that fly without too much trouble at least some of the time.


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I still got some time to keep researching on a few other topics before my package comes . Like fly selection.

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

Ohh what kind of fly line do you suggest for reds and flounder in the marsh? Floating or sinking?

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

You can catch a lot of fish on a size 4 or 6 chartreuse over white clouser. 

My personal marsh favorite flies are size 4 tan or olive borski sliders or size 2 or 4 olive or Black and Tan redfish crack. I also use a weighted shrimp pattern variant from Casey Smarttâ€™s Shrimp. Some people like the carpet style crabs. Some like little spoons. Some like top water patterns like VIP poppers or a gurgler. 

This is getting to be prime time in the marsh, October and November normally are great if the weather is decent.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

cody1614 said:


> Ohh what kind of fly line do you suggest for reds and flounder in the marsh? Floating or sinking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


Floating. I donâ€™t like using the sink tip lines very much. Some do. Floating line with the right fly and leader will certainly get you to be able to fish 3-4 feet of water and sometimes deeper. Anything over 5-6 feet deep and the fish arenâ€™t up off the bottom, that might be the time I would go to a sink tip like a teeny line.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

These above are Borski sliders. They can be purchased from most of the places that sell saltwater flies.


















Work great for reds, flounder, trout about anything in the marsh.










My two favorite marsh colors for redfish crack, but a lot of colors work. I think FTU might sell the original version.

Another all around fish getter.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Keep it simple. Backing is the braided line between the reel and the back of the fly line. Fly lines are only 100 ft long, so a large fish may take more than that on a long run. That is where the backing comes in. It also is used to fill the spool. You want the spool filled so that every time you wind, you bring in as much line as possible. The best thing to do is take your reel to a fly shop and have them put the backing on and the fly line.
For fly line you will want to start with a good weight forward floating line. Any of the better saltwater lines will work just fine. I like the SA or RIO redfish. They are expensive but if you take care of them(clean them often) they will last for years. 
Leaders, a good knottles tapered leader is the best to start with. I recommend a 9' 12lb leader as it gets shorter from reties you can add another piece of tippet to keep it about 8-9 ft. Long
For flies you really on need three types in three colors.A topwater, I like the Gurgler, a mid water( something that suspends) I like the Bendback, and a bottom fly, I like the Clouser. For colors you will want a light(white), a medium( yellow, brown), and a dark(black, purple).
That's all you really. Need to start fly fishing in saltwater for Redfish trout and flounder. There is a whole lot more you can add to this list, particularly in flies, but remember my first statement, keep it simple.
The other advise I would give is learn to cast well. If you can't put the fly I front of the fish you wasn't catch him. Take some casing lessons and PRACTICE.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

Wow thanks guys for all the help! 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow,


That is some really solid info Guy, Good on ya!!!


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

karstopo said:


> Floating. I donâ€™t like using the sink tip lines very much. Some do. Floating line with the right fly and leader will certainly get you to be able to fish 3-4 feet of water and sometimes deeper. Anything over 5-6 feet deep and the fish arenâ€™t up off the bottom, that might be the time I would go to a sink tip like a teeny line.


Hey what number or weight are those borski sliders? I see like options for #4-#8

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

cody1614 said:


> Hey what number or weight are those borski sliders? I see like options for #4-#8
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


I do these on size 4 Gamakatsu SL-45 bonefish hooks. Those hooks arenâ€™t very big for a size 4. Thatâ€™s the only hook Iâ€™ve tied them on besides the size 6 SL-45, which are really small. I only have done a few on the size 6 hooks and really havenâ€™t fished them.


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

I ordered a #6 and a 8# 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

I got some sliders, gurglers,poppers and few others

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Fantastic, I bet one or more of those will do the trick.


----------



## smord (Jun 29, 2016)

After a weekend in Utah /Wyo. throwing dries and dry-droppers to Rainbows and Browns I was motivated to break-in my 8 wt in the salt. Got my first Reds and Trout this past Monday in POC. Ran in the back kayak channels and lakes as the tide was very high. White/Cart Clouser was the ticket. Making the transition from conv. to fly has been a challenge but so worth it! Practice, Practice.....


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

smord said:


> After a weekend in Utah /Wyo. throwing dries and dry-droppers to Rainbows and Browns I was motivated to break-in my 8 wt in the salt. Got my first Reds and Trout this past Monday in POC. Ran in the back kayak channels and lakes as the tide was very high. White/Cart Clouser was the ticket. Making the transition from conv. to fly has been a challenge but so worth it! Practice, Practice.....


Hey I'm curious are you able to cast sitting down in the yak? Or are you having to stake the yak out and wade?

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I have no problem sitting down & casting from my kayak. Granted, it is easier to site cast when standing, but it's no big deal when searching out spots.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I donâ€™t like fishing while sitting very much so I almost always stand in the kayak or wade. Some or many kayaks arenâ€™t very good for standing up while fishing, though.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There is some solid info on gear in the above posts so I won't add much to that. I will say that you should get some casting lessons. You can call Gordy and Sons or Bayou City Angler to set something up or look up the International Fly Fishing Federation online and find certified fly casting instructors nearby. A lot of fly fishing guides will offer casting lessons too. You can watch Youtube videos and yard cast into a half way decent cast but getting instruction from a pro will really speed up your learning curve. It isn't hard but there are a lot of subtleties in the motion of the cast that make a big difference.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

karstopo said:


> I donâ€™t like fishing while sitting very much so I almost always stand in the kayak or wade. Some or many kayaks arenâ€™t very good for standing up while fishing, though.


AT 6'6" and 280# with an artificial hip, I'm as graceful as a water buffalo on roller skates. I don't even daydream about standing up in a kayak and I have a Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game (1st generation).

If the bottom is firm, stake the kayak out and wade, but be careful if the bottom is muddy. I almost got completely stuck in Sabine lake a few years back when I got out and sunk over my knees!


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes, been there, done that and not a fan of wading thigh deep mud. Wading is enjoyable on firm substrates, though. I love wading the surf and have waded firm spots like Christmas Bay, West Matagorda and parts of East Matagorda bay. Most of the Freeport area is a death trap of gooey mud and razor sharp shell. 

Iâ€™ve never liked the hip/waist mounted stripping baskets and find wading without those very doable as long as Iâ€™m a little careful about it. Fly fishing allows for work arounds, improvisation, and a lot of personal touches. You can do it the way it makes sense to you.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

That 8 wt Sage will work great with a Rio Redfish floating line and 20# Dacron backing, no need for braided backing for redfish. Keep the flies simple, redfish arenâ€™t picky and they have very poor eyesight, your not dealing with a Permit in gin clear water.


----------



## cody1614 (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool thanks for the info guys. I had a certified instructor come show me so.e cast and form 

Sent from my SM-A600AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*When to fish weighted fly line. on a 8-10 wt fly rod.*

Use a good weight Fwd floating fly line for swallow water.. with a 8' to 10'- 12 to 15lbs tippet for trout and reds. If fly fishing over ten feet of water go to a sink tip line. I drift blind fly fishing most of all the time and do well. mostly in 1 to3 feet of water..


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

another way to improve or get some ideals on fly casting.. Google all of the fly casting for beginners, Watch as many different instructors, each one is a little different, this is a good learning base on casting. Then practice, practice in back yard or on a field some place. Good Luck! Or you may come spend the afternoon with me on fly casting instructions. I have taught my neighbor's son how to fly cast, my grandkids, friends kids.


----------

